# Lighting resource



## aldjmc (Mar 31, 2020)

If you are using a DSLR and a flash to take pictures of your pens, the following The Strobist website might be helpful. It is all about using light to enhance your photos. I have used some of the concepts and ideas with portrait  work I have done in the past with good results. I am certain the concepts taught at that site will transfer to photographing pens.  If I ever get good at penturning I am sure I will set-up something up to take pictures, but until then... 

I am not affilliated with the site in any way, and all the information is free anyway! 

https://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/03/lighting-101-start-here.html


----------



## magpens (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks for this reference !


----------



## danhoke (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank you very much. JUST what I needed!


----------



## aldjmc (Apr 1, 2020)

danhoke said:


> Thank you very much. JUST what I needed!


I hope it is useful for you


----------



## aldjmc (Apr 1, 2020)

magpens said:


> Thanks for this reference !


You’re welcome!


----------

